# attn :: people with nostril piercings !!



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 17, 2006)

lOl okay .. so i got your attention. well i just wanted to ask you guys about a piece of jewlery i just bought today. its the L-shaped jewlery


<img src=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y26/its_marshie/nosebone.jpg>

well i was wondering if this is good to put on and if its any way painful.
oh and if you guys know any place where they sell the studs without the little ball at the end (the part that goes inside your nose)


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 17, 2006)

okay so the picture didnt show up .. but heres the website with the picture on it ..lOl sorry


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 17, 2006)

omg !! i cant believe i did that haha

http://www.hottopic.com/store/produc...=210193&RN=163


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2006)

the correct code to link to an image is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which produces this;






You can get a list of vB code tags which this forum uses instead of HTML at http://specktra.net/misc.php?do=bbcode

As for what they're like to wear, I have no idea!


----------



## Laurahead108 (Sep 17, 2006)

You need to check out stores that sell Indian jewelry. In India, the nose rings don't have a ball or stud; they'e just a think piece of wire that curtves like a cork screw and you just screw them in and out. No pain, no prob. 

Good luck!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 18, 2006)

The L-bent rings are decent. For optimal fit, go to a piercer and get them to fit you. If you get an unbent screw, they'll custom bend it for you.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 18, 2006)

are they in any way painful to put in .. i havent changed my jewlery yet so im kinda nervous haha


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 18, 2006)

It shouldn't be painful, unless you buy a larger gauge and it would only ache a little.


----------



## Katura (Sep 19, 2006)

this is what they put in first when I got mine pierced: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it was a little painful, but the one you're looking at only has one curve, looks like it'll be nice and easy.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 19, 2006)

it shouldnt be painfull at all unless your nose is still healing in which case you should keep in the same jewlery that you have right now.

Also make shure that you properly sanitize and check what kind of metal they used to make the jewlery alot of the cheaper jewlery can cause infections esp with newer piercings.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 19, 2006)

Having a pierced nose, and then letting my D get hers done, has been a great learning experience for us both, particularly where jewelry is concerned.  I've not seen the L-shaped jewelry you showed us, but don't know why it shouldn't work.  Different nostrils have different requirements, though, I can tell you that.  I use nostril screws only (the kind that curve around at the bottom, as shown in an earlier post in this thread), in 20g (the smallest available size), and only in 14K or 18K gold, surgical stainless steel or titanium.  Not saying that this is all that will work, but these are my personal preferences.  I found that my D can't wear screws, because they always rotate out and show at the bottom of her nostril (she'd always have someone tell her to wipe her nose because they thought she was booger-y  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  So, we decided to try nostril bones, and they have been an absolute Godsend for her.  Now that's all she wears.  I have a couple of sites that I swear by for nostril jewelry that I will gladly share with you if you'd like.  Just PM me.

(Oh, and be patient about changing out your jewelry, give it time.  Nostril piercings can be finicky and take quite a while to heal.  They'll get "mad" and flare up in a minute if you don't treat them with kidgloves.)


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 23, 2006)

another question .. are there any retainers that are 20g ?? i havent seen any before. but i ask because the local/cheapest jewelry store has a lot of variety when it comes to 20g`s but they dont have retainers ??


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, you can find retainers for 20g but it will probably take some looking.  (I do know of a place online that has them in 18g, the next size up.)  My D needed one for a job she had this past summer and I was able to find a 20g one at a local piercing/tattoo shop.  It was a clear, acrylic bone with a tiny flat disc on top.  At first I didn't believe that it was really going to look invisible in her nose but once she put it in you couldn't even tell she had a piercing!

_Edited to add that an online search for "20 gauge nose retainers" yielded several sources._


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Sep 23, 2006)

The L shaped Rings are great. that is what I used to wear when i had my nose pierced (at age 13 lol) back in the day.

~VD


----------



## medusalox (Sep 26, 2006)

I love the L shaped ones, its all I wore when I had my nostril pierced.  I really hate the nose bones that have no curves at all (just a straight rod), as they fall out a lot. the nostril screws have a little c shape at the end...I find them a little difficult to get in, but once it's in, it won't fall out EVER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your piercing is still healing or tender at all, be warned about the L shaped jewelry. The 90 degree angle hurts like a bitch when you push it through the hole, so go fast


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 27, 2006)

go fast ?? oh geez`!! haha .. alright we'll see how it goes.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 27, 2006)

Where in California do you live? I know of a few piercing salons in Southern California.


----------



## hals (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had the L-bent rings before.. i prefere them to the spiral rings..however my fav. nose rings are straight and can be bent to fit your own nose..i've never had them fall out.. infact i've never had a nose ring fall out ever! lol


----------



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2006)

when i got mine pierced, i had the same style of jewelry as the one Katura posted. it was impossible for me to get it out, my boyfriend cut the top off with wire cutters and i pulled the top (the jewel part) off and took the rest out through the back. 

i'm ALL about fishbone studs now (the ones that are just a straight stud with a little tiny ball sort of thing on the back)

i agree though, the if you're going to put an L shaped one in, wait until it's COMPLETELY healed and sterilize the jewelry, your hands, and the hole before putting it in to avoid infection. it'll probably irritate you a little since it's the first time you've changed your jewelry so do it as quick as possible and you may want to have some ice on hand, because sometimes when you change jewelry you can get a little bit of swelling, the ice will fix that up right quick


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Where in California do you live? I know of a few piercing salons in Southern California._

 
yea i live in southern california .. do you know any piercing places that sell good jewelry for a reasonable price?


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 19, 2006)

Nose 'bone' type jewelry (the ones with the straight part and then a little ball that goes inside your nose) are not recommended, because well, you really have to shove them into your nose.  If the little ball is meant to keep your nose ring from falling out then its gonna be bigger than the hole itself.  This will result in pain when removing and inserting the jewelry.  Bent jewelry or screw jewelry is preferred (hence why most competant piercers use them) because it is the same diameter all throughout (except for the part that shows on the nose).  This makes it easier and less painful to remove.

Also...I have found my nostril piercing to be the easiest to have so far.  Not a lot of aftercare (just washing face daily, keeping hands free etc), it doesnt hurt, its not red or swollen or anything.  Much more fun than my helix.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Nose 'bone' type jewelry (the ones with the straight part and then a little ball that goes inside your nose) are not recommended, because well, you really have to shove them into your nose.  If the little ball is meant to keep your nose ring from falling out then its gonna be bigger than the hole itself.  This will result in pain when removing and inserting the jewelry.  Bent jewelry or screw jewelry is preferred (hence why most competant piercers use them) because it is the same diameter all throughout (except for the part that shows on the nose).  This makes it easier and less painful to remove._

 
Actually this depends on the size of the bone, as all are not created equal (I've discovered through *lots *of trials and tribulations).  There is one company online which sells a 20g bone that has an underside ball that is just _slightly_ larger than the bone itself, but not as large as the one on other bones I've seen/tried.  Insertion and removal of this particular type/brand of bone is painless.

 Quote:

  Also...I have found my nostril piercing to be the easiest to have so far.  Not a lot of aftercare (just washing face daily, keeping hands free etc), it doesnt hurt, its not red or swollen or anything.  Much more fun than my helix.  
 
I know!  That helix can be somewhat of a bitch.  At the very least, it can be a real "finicky" piercing.  I've had mine for about 3 years and it still gets tender and oozes every now and then.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 20, 2006)

I've used the L shape kind, their cool but I always had a hard time getting them in my nose. LOL Maybe I'm retarded. I  now use the one with the little ball at the end. But it's super tiny so it doesn't hurt putting it in or taking it out, and my hole in my nose is tiny. I've had my nose peirced for almost 10 yrs now.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Actually this depends on the size of the bone, as all are not created equal (I've discovered through *lots *of trials and tribulations).  There is one company online which sells a 20g bone that has an underside ball that is just slightly larger than the bone itself, but not as large as the one on other bones I've seen/tried.  Insertion and removal of this particular type/brand of bone is painless.

I know!  That helix can be somewhat of a bitch.  At the very least, it can be a real "finicky" piercing.  I've had mine for about 3 years and it still gets tender and oozes every now and then._

 
I remember some kid at the camp I worked at had a nose bone (I assume) and it got caught on a towel when she was drying her hair and she was all like bitchy about it hurting her so much.  So that (along with like...thinking about it haha) have lead me to be adverse to nose bones...but I guess yeah, if its small enough then its not a problem.  Its like double flares I guess...you have to have the bigger end go through the ear, even if the ear isnt that gauge (hence why it doesnt just fall out).  

I hate my helix as much as I love it...haha I am dreading when I finally get an industrial in the opposite ear... :S


----------

